

ZK brings CSS selectors to server side - kachhalimbu
http://books.zkoss.org/wiki/Small_Talks/2011/January/Envisage_ZK_6:_An_Annotation_Based_Composer_For_MVC

======
jimmyshiau
Cool!!

